# Spay Nervousness Today



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Heidi, who will be 19 months old on the 2nd is having her spay done today. I'm dropping her off in about 1/2 hour. 

I am incredibly nervous all of a sudden.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am always nervous for any procedure, too! 

I have a little (little? HA!) checklist and I bring it with me to the vet office in addition to their forms, to make sure that they do the pre-anesthetic bloodwork, use their finest anesthesia (Cristal?), know that GSDs sometimes suffer from clotting disorders (because I am sure they never covered that in school), and then list any tiny thing I could think of that might impact the surgery in some way. Including owner stress.







Anyway, that ritual seems to make things go better for me! 

I am sure she will do very well and that you will be careful during her recovery!


----------



## HorseCrazy3621 (Jun 24, 2008)

I know how you feel, but just think "It will be over with!" I cried and cried when I had Maya spayed, and the house was so quiet that day....But it's for the best!

Good Luck!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I do have faith in my vet, we've been seeing him for a long time...that helps. 

I will be careful during her recovery. In fact, I'm working from home all week so I can monitor her. I planned on keeping her in the gated area (utility room) with just her usual bed. Do you think I should also keep her in her crate? At least for today and tomorrow maybe?

And, I'll keep her leashed when we go out for "business" trips for a couple of days.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

That's what I keep thinking about too...it will be all over with and taken care of and we can go on with life. By 4pm today, she will be home (God willing, there are no complications).

Buddy is wondering where his lil (annoying) sister is. He's laying here with me playing with a stuffie while I work.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

You'll get a list of instructions but yes, leash walking is recommended for at least 14 days or until the stitches come out. Did you have traditional surgery or laser surgery? If laser, the recovery time is a little longer to ensure the knitting together of the incision. No jumping, stairs, etc for a bit also. Keeping her in her crate the first couple of day is also a good idea then I think you can leave her in the utility room. DO NOT remove the e-collar (the lampshade to keep her from licking the incision) unless you can see her the ENTIRE time. 5 minutes alone can result in a licked open incision. Tonight she will most likely not eat - it's okay - she'll have been given fluids during the surgery so she will be well hydrated. Also, her eyes may look goopy for a day - animals do not close their eyes during surgery so a lubricant is put on them. You'll be fine







Keep her and Buddy apart for a good while (good luck







)


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Jen!







Traditional procedure, no laser. Wow, 14 days leashed you think? 

I do have the Eliz-collar and will use it for her. Crate it is, separate from Buddy for a while. No problem from him in that regard. He still wonders why I felt the need to bring her home in the first place. LOL


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

The vet just called. Heidi is awake and doing fine. What a relief. Now to recuperate.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621 (Jun 24, 2008)

Great news, and like I said, now it's done and out of the way!!! I hope she recovers well!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Best wishes to both you and your girl.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, she's home. What a relief. She's resting nicely in her crate and seems happy to be there. I was amazed as to how "awake" she was when she walked out to me at the vets office. I asked them if she had been out and about yet...and they said yes. They took her out at lunchtime.









She certainly won't be her highly active self for a while, but she is at home safe and sound where I can watch her and take care of her.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie was dropped off at 8:45 for spay, by DH, I went to work rather than stressing. At 3:00 he still hadn't been called. Turns out they had an emergency come in. Gracie wasn't done until around 6:00 - she was out stoned all night at home LOL But by morning, she was her usual crazy self. It was pretty funny!

Glad your girl is home


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Best wishes to Gracie, my GSD is getting spayed on Friday, so I am a little nervous as well.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI am always nervous for any procedure, too!
> 
> I have a little (little? HA!) checklist and I bring it with me to the vet office in addition to their forms, to make sure that they do the pre-anesthetic bloodwork, use their finest anesthesia (Cristal?), know that GSDs sometimes suffer from clotting disorders (because I am sure they never covered that in school), and then list any tiny thing I could think of that might impact the surgery in some way. Including owner stress.
> 
> ...


After reading this, I am going to be paranoid when my baby has to be done.


----------



## Mr. Nixie (Jul 19, 2007)

Speaking from experience here....

BE SURE to follow orders regarding jumping, running, stairs etc...

When I had my pup spayed, she seemed fine after around 2 days full of energy and did not lick her incision.

So I think "awww, she'll be ok..she is doing well" and I let her climb on the couch, and we live in a 2 story home...so I let her climb stairs too.

I did take her out on leash and NO romping, running, playing.

She DID however get infected and I had to put her on antibiotics as her sutures became swollen and infected (luckily we didnt have to have a 2nd surgery!!!!)

So PLEASE heed the vet's advice and be sure your girl takes it easy while healing.....its not worth it no matter how well she seems to be recovering.


----------

